# people looking at me



## leilanistar (Jul 6, 2004)

mrfrantic said:


> i figured it out!people stare at me cause im so @#$% sexxy baby! *You are so funny, mrfrantic!!!!:*lol :fall they cant help but to check me out :doh *How true!* and i bet its alot of peoples problem in here we just dont know how to deal with people loving us :thanks


You know, I think that is quite true--it freaks us out when people care and scares the crap out of us. (At least that is certainly true for me.) :nw

I am always afraid I won't be able to set limits, and that they will leave me. :afr

Suzi :b


----------



## shyguydan (Dec 30, 2004)

lol, i dont think that is the case for me, when people stare at me, they are thinking wow that guy is damn fugly or something


----------



## SilentMagician (Jun 8, 2004)

People always seem to be looking at me when I pass them on the sidewalk. Then I realized they were probably just watching where they were going so they wouldn't run into me (or that's what I tell myself )


----------



## little_birdie (Jan 5, 2005)

People look at people all the time, its just us that put so much thought into it.


----------



## Hemingway (May 10, 2005)

Yea.... i don't know what philosophical perspective this is ..... but who cares... the concept of their being "right" and "wrong" on matters of sheer opinion is really pointless baggage in many cases.... im referring to cases where there are many options and none of them have significantly different consequences... for example.... when i was younger the other kids pointed out the fact that i walked differently.... so they made it funny by mocking it... but in reality ... it was probly....................... this is kind of funny here.... i think i am just thinking in circles.... what i am gettting at is there is no right or wrong on matters of preference but thinking there is leads to self consciousness... i.e. (how should i act when a stranger makes eye contact with me in a public place)


----------



## fiver (Feb 10, 2005)

Yeah, I shouldn't worry so much if people look at me. I mean, I look at people all the time, so I should expect them to look back.


----------



## Sweetangel (Jan 12, 2005)

mrfrantic said:


> i figured it out!people stare at me cause im so @#$% sexxy baby! :lol :fall they cant help but to check me out :doh and i bet its alot of peoples problem in here we just dont know how to deal with people loving us :thanks


exactly! today i put up a snobby attitude to someone behinf me in class that was trying to make fun of me, and after a few mins she goes "she's pissing me offff thinking she's so perfect!!!!"
lol :b and i was thinking "yup she thinks so too because of the way i look" even though i wasn't acting like i was perfect, she just assumed it, people assume that you are very aware of how you look and think highly of yourself if you're hot or something like that..


----------



## tifonthejob (May 22, 2005)

i figured out the reason why people cant love us for long is because we dont love ourselves, i have had people that do everything i say and dont stand up for themselves and i find them rather boring too, a person with no opinions or self worth is not fun at all. Then to top it off you never want to go anywhere with them in fear of making a fool of yourself but your the one with the problem not them. i started looking people straight in the eyes instead of looking down to the ground or in the other directions and what i realize is they scared too


----------



## Yellowbunny (Apr 11, 2005)

Lol I hate it when people stare at me.


----------



## daphne (Dec 4, 2004)

I used to be bugged by people looking at me all the time. So I bought a really expensive purse, now everyone stares at my purse!! LOL At least it gets the attention off me!


----------



## sherrysilver (Dec 10, 2004)

daphne said:


> I used to be bugged by people looking at me all the time. So I bought a really expensive purse, now everyone stares at my purse!! LOL At least it gets the attention off me!


 lol you know thats a good idea .I notice whenever I wear anything expensive rather its jewelry or clothing I seem to blend in better with crowds .


----------



## Wanting_To_Be_Better (Feb 28, 2005)

I am in the same boat. People are always staring at me, it makes me SO self conscious. And the chicks always give me really mean looks. I have NO idea why. I am a super nice person and I dont put people down or anything.
I have really improved on my looks and lost alot of weight, so I just put it in my head that they are just bitter that I look this good!! I know it sounds bad but just imagine what most of the population is thinking (the ones WITHOUT SA).... they are thinking the same thing. So I say think crazy positive about yourself and it will radiate out of you. And I only stare at people who I want to stare at and are easy on the eyes... so if someone is staring at you, then take it as a compliment.  

Either that or you just think about it until your brain hurts and you make yourself sick......whichever works for you. :stu


----------



## leilanistar (Jul 6, 2004)

mrfrantic said:


> daphne said:
> 
> 
> > I used to be bugged by people looking at me all the time. So I bought a really expensive purse, now everyone stares at my purse!! LOL At least it gets the attention off me!
> ...


My sister bought me these wild-looking sunglasses for my BD and people really stare at those and they are dark enough that they cannot see my eyeballs! 8)

Star :lol


----------

